# New Dress - "Urban Chic"



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Ok, I made this one last night..... I had used this material in a Harness Style before and thought it would look cute in the Halter style...Let me know what you think!! 

Thanks, Traci


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

so so so urban.. camo is defenatly in! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!!! I would buy one in a heart beat!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wonderful


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh thats great how much?


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

That's so cute!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE this one!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LOVE IT!!!!!!



(maybe you can start thinking up one for chiwi... our style is hip hop, funky, bling bling)


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

another great one traci  

kisses nat


----------

